# H.o. Dynos



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Are there any other dynos on the market besides VRP? Are they any good?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are some topics on some Dyno's built by members, maybe way more than you were looking for but good reads for dyno information 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=382229

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=388323

Boosted


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Boosted, thank you!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jw used to make a tjet one.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

It sounds like you may be seeking a more sophisticated dyno, but I used to make my own. 

A DC motor become a generator when mechanically driven. I would connect the crown gear ends of the shafts of 2 inline motors with a piece of small diameter rubber hose. The 1st motor is connected to the electric power source. The second is connected to a multi meter. The faster motor 1 turns, the higher the output voltage will be.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

As ElkyBill says,homemade versions are fairly easy to make.
If you missed this link from Boosted's post,here's one that's pretty simple to duplicate.
http://routedtracks.yuku.com/topic/29/Homemade-Dyno


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

but be careful!

what you do not see in the pics from hornet is the nuclear power plant that powers his!!

it sits in the middle of a 400 mile radius waste land!
where the elk and moose glow at night!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it took me a while to figure out why he has no neighbors:wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

slotking said:


> but be careful!
> 
> what you do not see in the pics from hornet is the nuclear power plant that powers his!!
> 
> ...


Now that is Funny stuff right there

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's another link to a generator type dyno. It uses old analog gauges (what I had lying around). It's good for comparative analysis.

HO Dyno Plans

-Paul


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Jeff has a tower at his place,i think it's a direct feed to the local nuclear plant to:wave:

Hey that's a cool dyno Paul,nice job

Rick


----------

